# Chest Protector for DH



## erb16 (Oct 15, 2015)

I have a Fox Proframe lc chest protector I want to use this summer for some lift assisted DH riding. Can some of you share your experience with wearing a "hard shell" chest protector on a bicycle?


----------



## belljr13 (Sep 14, 2004)

Chest protectors were adopted by dirt bike riders for the protection of roost from the rider in front of you. I'm not sure why some DH mountain bikers wear them but from my experience, falling on your chest is too rare to carry that kind of armor.


----------



## erb16 (Oct 15, 2015)

You are right. And let me tell you, it really helps to absorb the sting from the roost of a modern 450.

The reason I want to wear it is incase I go down in some rocks.


----------



## erb16 (Oct 15, 2015)

I would still like to hear from someone that has used one while riding DH trails.


----------



## belljr13 (Sep 14, 2004)

Definitely more fun being in front on my 450 than getting peppered. My experience of belly flopping on the dirt is zero. My arms come out or if I'm lucky, I roll to my side or back. I think we have pretty good instinct to protect our innards.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

5900 Chest Protector | Troy Lee Designs®

I wear this often when I race enduro or ride DH. Most people are focusing on the front chest aspect of it, but I like for the coverage it provides for your ribs from the back when you tuck and roll. The tuck part of crashing often causes an impact to this area.

I crashed in a DH race once w/o this and broke 3 ribs and punctured a lung so now I wear it when I'm pushing myself.

It is low profile and I don't notice it while riding. If you wear a pack over it, then the pack sits a little higher and can be annoying.


----------

